# Bachmann and HLW latest straight boiler Forney



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Saturday, July 10, 2010

Hello:

Are fellow hobbyists presently buying the Bachmann Forney at the 529.00 (Ridge Road Station) or at the 639.99 (TrainWorld) mail order price?

HLW has advertised their latest *straight boilered* Forney in the latest August issue of Garden Railroader. 

*Opinions of the new HLW Forney?*

Thank you
Norman


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hard to form an opinion of something that's only been shown in photos, but in terms of aesthetics, it's a bit odd looking to my eyes. (But truthfully, all of Hartland's locos are a bit "off" to my sense of aesthetics.) Assuming it's using Hartland's proven 0-4-0 brick, it's likely to be a decent runner. 

Don't have Bachmann's Forney, either. It's on my "eventually" list, but not right now. 

Later, 

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the look of thew new 0-4-0


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see HLW offring new items, its been years since they offered new stock, I also really like the 0-4-0 in the pick. 

Personally I would take the HLW in a heartbeat anyday anyway over the Bmann, while they dont have the same detail or scale fidelity as Bmann, they are far more robust and reliable.


----------

